# Übliche Art "lokale" Parameter an Servlets zu über



## wolfgke (15. Aug 2008)

Hallo,
was ist bei der Verwendung von Servlets Parameter zu übergeben, welche spezifisch für den Rechner sind, auf dem es ablaufen soll. Darunter verstehe ich beispielsweise URL/IP, Passwort, Port des zu verwendenden Datenbankservers; lokale Pfade auf dem Rechner, auf dem das Servlet ausgeführt wird etc.

Ich weiß, dass es theoretisch an vielen Stellen möglich ist, derartige Werte zu hinterlegen. Doch wo macht man dies in der Praxis? web.xml? Irgendeiner .properties-Datei? Oder als statische Variable in einer .java-Datei? (alle hier erwähnten Dinge habe ich schon gesehen, auch wenn sie Profis im Forum vielleicht schockieren!).


----------



## ps (16. Aug 2008)

In der Praxis werden alle dieser Möglichkeiten benutzt. Persönlich bevorzuge ich eine Config-Klasse deren Werte über eine eigene Konfigurationsdatei geladen werden. Benutzt man Dependency Injection kann man sich auch damit einen schönen Mechanismus bauen.


----------



## wolfgke (16. Aug 2008)

Danke.


----------

